# EML nach PDF



## MS-Tech (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine EML-Datei. Diese Datei würde ich gerne unverändert nach PDF konvertieren. Ich habe nun schon zig Varianten ausprobiert, aber irgendwie klappt alles nicht so wirklich. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man zuerst eine Konvertierung nach Word vornimmt und dann zu PDF, oder zuerst nach Tiff und dann ein PDF erstellt? Ich habe die ersten Versuche in C# programmiert.

Hat jemand von euch weitere Ideen, wie man das durchführen könnte? Ich möchte keine Zusatzbibliotheken für 1000 Euro kaufen müssen.

Viele Grüße
MS-Tech


----------



## vfl_freak (15. Mai 2018)

Moin,

hilft dir dies (2 Links ganz am Ende) ??

VG Klaus


----------



## MS-Tech (15. Mai 2018)

Hallo Klaus,

entweder ich seh nicht richtig ode rich bin blind. Wo denn am Ende? 

Viele Grüße
MS-Tech


----------



## vfl_freak (15. Mai 2018)

nee, habe den Link wohl nicht richtig reinkopiert  *würg* 
Und jetzt finde ich ihn in der Google-Suche leider nicht mehr wieder.

So richtig viele Libs scheint es da auch nicht zu geben! Das meiste sind Onlinekonverter oder eigenständige Programme, die man vermutlich nicht steuern kann ...

Sorry 
VG Klaus


----------



## MS-Tech (15. Mai 2018)

Hi Klaus,

ja ich denke das ist gar nicht so einfach möglich. Dachte es gäbe eventuell irgend ne Bibliothek oder ein Standardvorgehen in mehreren Schritten.

Grüße
MS-Tech


----------

